# Unable to pump gas, Service Engine Light on



## ammani5 (May 13, 2005)

When I try to pump gas into my 98 Altima GLE it only takes about half a gallon before it shuts the pump off and squirts back out at me. I have to wait for the gas to settle down into the tank before I can pump another half gallon. It sounds like a venting problem to me but from where? You can imagine how annoying this is. My Service Engine Soon light is also on. I have heard of EVAP problems with the Altima. Can this be causing it and how can I fix it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ammani5 said:


> When I try to pump gas into my 98 Altima GLE it only takes about half a gallon before it shuts the pump off and squirts back out at me. I have to wait for the gas to settle down into the tank before I can pump another half gallon. It sounds like a venting problem to me but from where? You can imagine how annoying this is. My Service Engine Soon light is also on. I have heard of EVAP problems with the Altima. Can this be causing it and how can I fix it?


sounds like the vent flap in the fuel tank is not opening. im not sure how to fix this problem but i recall someone a year or two ago posting this problem and getting it fixed thru one of our members. try searching for fuel tank problems that go back a bit.


----------

